# Using Raw Egg in Soap making



## Soapa (Jan 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried mixing an egg yolk or white in their soap? I would like feedback before trying. I saw an article on Yahoo Voices about the process. Here is the link: egg soap
Thanks
(Sorry about that other link. It was to one of my articles about raw juicing!)


----------



## squigglz (Jan 30, 2013)

That's a link to an article about juicing before surgery...?


----------



## Soapa (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you. I need to start paying more attention to what I do. I put the explanation in the post. I grow wheat grass too.


----------



## Genny (Jan 30, 2013)

I tried it once & I failed so I didn't try it again LOL
But, other people like it  http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f11/egg-yolk-soap-18164/


----------



## squigglz (Jan 30, 2013)

Soapa said:


> Thank you. I need to start paying more attention to what I do. I put the explanation in the post. I grow wheat grass too.



Oh, okay! It was definitely interesting, though!


----------



## nebetmiw (Jan 30, 2013)

I raise chickens.  I would not use egg in soap.  Reason why raw egg is very sticky and hard to remove when it dries.  It has no benifit in soap at all since soap is a wash off product.  The only benifit you get from eggs either raw or cooked is eating them, by backing, frying or whatever way you like them.


----------



## thefarmerdaughter (Jan 30, 2013)

Several months ago I found  the same article on Yahoo Voices. I thought it sounded interesting, so I tried it. I was looking for a way to boost lather of an all lard soap. I was happy with the way it turned out. I tempered the eggs in at trace.


----------



## Loolee (Feb 1, 2013)

I use the yolk in my facial soap.  I love that it gives it such a creamy texture.  IMO, its a  really nice addition!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 1, 2013)

I use whole eggs in my soap and the protein adds wonderful qualities to the soap as well as increasing the depth of the lather.

To use egg in soap you need to whip the soap and then you need to temper it a few times by adding hot oils to the egg.  Some people separate the egg and beat the whites before adding to the lye solution and adding the yolk to the oils again with tempering.....


----------



## adoptapitbull (Jul 5, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> I raise chickens.  I would not use egg in soap.  Reason why raw egg is very sticky and hard to remove when it dries.  It has no benifit in soap at all since soap is a wash off product.  The only benifit you get from eggs either raw or cooked is eating them, by backing, frying or whatever way you like them.



Couldn't that be said for all the additives we put in soaps, then?


----------



## Ruthie (Jul 5, 2013)

I agree, adoptapitbull.  I avoid expensive additives in my soaps because their benefits are limited.  But there are some benefits to adding certain things to soap, even if it is rinsed off.  Otherwise there would be no reason to make more than a plain, no-frills soap.  I think the above reasoning is flawed, no offense intended.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 3, 2013)

I hate commenting on this so late.  I do hope someone finds it, reads it, and stops me in my folly!  Has anyone ever tried hot process egg soap?  Is that just a bad idea?  

Also, I'm a little confused with adding the egg.  Can it be added to the oils and heated/mixed until the lye is ready to be poured in?  Or should it come to trace first before adding the egg?  If it comes to trace and the egg is tempered, is it tempered in warm oils or warm soap? (Does that last question make sense?  I'm asking if I should set some of the warm oil aside to temper the egg while I bring the rest of the oils to trace with the lye or if I should scoop out some of the traced oils/soap to temper the egg.)  

There is just so much to wrap my head around with soap!  But, I must say success is the drug that keeps me addicted to soap making! 

Back to the hot process part, I was thinking of continuing to cook the soap once I've successfully added the egg.  Would it scramble from heat even if it was properly incorporated?  I would assume that it would be like making pudding -- it doesn't scramble, it just makes the sweetened milk THICK.  We'll see how it goes!


----------



## falldowngobump (Oct 3, 2013)

I've never HP'ed egg soap, but I have made CP.  I used egg yolks, not the whites.  I tempered the beaten egg yolks with some of the warm oils and added that very slowly to the oil lye mixture, mixing well with a spoon.  I soaped with really cool temps to try to keep from having scrambled egg soap. It made a really creamy nice soap.  I liked it.  Good luck with the HP experiment and keep us posted on how it turns out.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 3, 2013)

I use the whole egg.  Add your beaten whites to the lye and beat again. Temper the yolk and iAds it to my oil before the lye incorporating it in well. I love egg soap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Oct 4, 2013)

I too have only used the yolk in CP..


----------



## lsg (Oct 4, 2013)

I use the whole egg.  Whip up the egg really well and add to your warm oils and stick blend again, then add lye.   Lindy, I think you posted this method in an earlier thread.  It really works.  I believe the addition of the egg creates a soap with lots of creamy lather.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=18164&page=5


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2013)

squigglz said:


> That's a link to an article about juicing before surgery...?



That just sounds nasty.  Was juicing the reason for, or the result of, the surgery?  EWWWwwwwww.:sick:


----------



## Lindy (Oct 5, 2013)

lsg said:


> I use the whole egg.  Whip up the egg really well and add to your warm oils and stick blend again, then add lye.   Lindy, I think you posted this method in an earlier thread.  It really works.  I believe the addition of the egg creates a soap with lots of creamy lather.
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=18164&page=5



I go back & forth on how I add my egg whites :crazy: ... LOL  I find the beaten egg white into the lye is the easier of the two methods though...  Need to get more of this made...


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long to respond!  I made hot process egg soap twice with success!  One was in the oven, and the other was in the slower cooker.  My method: I dumped the eggs into the olive oil (both cold) and blended -- instant mayonnaise.  Warmed the solid oils (110F), dumped those in, and blended.  I proceeded as normal for hot process.  I poured in the lye when the temps were right (between 110-120F), blended until trace, and cooked until gelled.  It CAN be done!  

One note, it does seem to separate after trace, but the stick blender whips it back into shape without a problem.  Lastly, it's a lovely shade of puke green until it's cured to an "egg-shell" white.   If you've ever made egg soap before, then you already know about the green, I'm sure.  

I do like my method of just dumping the whole egg in with the oils.  I didn't bother with whipping, separating, or tempering.  Also, I used 1 egg per pound of oil and rounded up (2 eggs for 28 oz oil).


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 14, 2013)

Man, just one more thing I gotta try!  My chickens started laying again so I've got plenty of eggs to play with 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## AKjulz (Oct 14, 2013)

Girlishcharm, that is a lovely creamy looking soap.  Wonder what would happen if you put egg in with a salt soap...ohh and I have some beautiful clean organic bacon fat. Salty Bacon and eggs  Man I'm getting hungry!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraCara (Oct 14, 2013)

New meaning to Breakfast Bar, lol. Top it off with some coffee grinds and you're all set!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 14, 2013)

In CP it doesn't go green, but I know what you mean about the colour.... LOL


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Oct 22, 2013)

Ha, breakfast bar! I love it!  

I need to work on making a salt bar!  Now I'm off to find a salt thread!


----------

